# Ordnung oder Zerstörung?



## Morguz (20. August 2008)

Nun da schon viele Infos zu Warhammer bekannt sind, frage ich euch was ihr spielen werdet. Ich werde auf der Seite der Ordnung kämpfen,doch nach meinem Eindruck werden sehr viele Leute Zerstörung spielen,was mich etwas besorgt in sachen Kräfteverteilung.Ich weiß schon das es so ausgelegt wird das wenn zu viele von einer Seite auf dem server sind es keine weiteren mehr der selben Fraktion auf den Server können,doch ich denke das viele dann einfach auf einen anderen Server gehen werden.Wie es nun wirklich aussieht werden wir ja hoffendlich an dieser Umfrage erkennen.Viel spaß beim voten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Nun da schon viele Infos zu Warhammer bekannt sind, frage ich euch was ihr spielen werdet. Ich werde auf der Seite der Ordnung kämpfen,doch nach meinem Eindruck werden sehr viele Leute Chaos spielen,was mich etwas besorgt in sachen Kräfteverteilung.Ich weiß schon das es so ausgelegt wird das wenn zu viele von einer Seite auf dem server sind es keine weiteren mehr der selben Fraktion auf den Server können,doch ich denke das viele dann einfach auf einen anderen Server gehen werden.Wie es nun wirklich aussieht werden wir ja hoffendlich an dieser Umfrage erkennen.Viel spaß beim voten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur so am rande: Es heisst Ordnung vs Zerstörung, das Chaos ist eine Unterfraktion der Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich werde definitiv Ordnung spielen, da mir der Sigmarpriester und die Kultur und Architektur der Menschen einfach am besten gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG. Krupp


----------



## Blufl (20. August 2008)

Wie oben schon gesagt wurde es heißt Ordnung und Zerstörung, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei Zerstörung ja mit Chaos gleichzusetzen ist. (Von der Wortbedeutung)
Ich werde trotzdem als Chaosbarbar spielen und schön viele Imperiumsweichlinge zermatschen, zerteilen, zerhacken und in die Verdammnis treiben!


----------



## HGVermillion (20. August 2008)

Es heist Zerstörung, bis das nicht geändert wurde kreuze ich hier gar nix an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (20. August 2008)

wurde schon erwähnt das es nicht chaos heisst?


----------



## Morguz (20. August 2008)

soso habs geändert ihr meckernasen,jetz könnt ihr auch abstimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thersus (20. August 2008)

Also ich werd auch Ordnung spielen. Die Zerstörer haben zwar auch schönes zu bieten, aber nix geht über Hexenjäger mit imba HÜTEN!!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (20. August 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> soso habs geändert ihr meckernasen,jetz könnt ihr auch abstimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brav, ich hab auch abgestimmt, aber gleich für die Zukunft merken, wir nehmen hier sowas genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (20. August 2008)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich due Zauberin der dunkelelfen spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Ordnung muss sein, mich reizt bisher der Mechanist am meisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreonidas (20. August 2008)

Am liebsten würde ich alle Karrieren auf einmal Spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, wieso gibts denn nicht "kann mich noch nicht entscheiden" zur Auswahl?


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (20. August 2008)

BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT!!!

Ich hoffe das war deutlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe das war deutlich
> 
> ...


Ähm nö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ordnung muss sein, mich reizt bisher der Mechanist am meisten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ordnung muss nicht sein, Zerstörung hingegen ist nicht aufzuhalten... HARGH! Mich reizt so vieles, ich weiß garnicht was ich alles spielen will. Ich denke mal nach und nach alles mögliche antesten. Seit den ersten Betaberichten hier möchte ich eigentlich nur noch eins.... endlich loslegen. Und da können noch so viele Negativbeispiele kommen. Das was ich da sehe gefällt mir und wie das mit dem Spielspaß wird, das kann nur die Zeit zeigen. Ich sehe dem 18.09. mit viel Vorfreude entgegen. Wenn mein Rechner das packt wird ab dem 18.09. (da habe ich eh Urlaub) erstmal die Türklingel und das Telefon für mindestens eine Woche abgellt ... ich hoffe das meine Freundin danach noch mit mir schl..... ähm redet.

Wie auch immer ... WAAAAGH!


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ordnung muss nicht sein, Zerstörung hingegen ist nicht aufzuhalten... HARGH! Mich reizt so vieles, ich weiß garnicht was ich alles spielen will. Ich denke mal nach und nach alles mögliche antesten. Seit den ersten Betaberichten hier möchte ich eigentlich nur noch eins.... endlich loslegen. Und da können noch so viele Negativbeispiele kommen. Das was ich da sehe gefällt mir und wie das mit dem Spielspaß wird, das kann nur die Zeit zeigen. Ich sehe dem 18.09. mit viel Vorfreude entgegen. Wenn mein Rechner das packt wird ab dem 18.09. (da habe ich eh Urlaub) erstmal die Türklingel und das Telefon für mindestens eine Woche abgellt ... ich hoffe das meine Freundin danach noch mit mir schl..... ähm redet.
> 
> Wie auch immer ... WAAAAGH!



Bis auf den ersten Teil kann ich das sehr gut Nachvollziehen ich hab auch sowas von need auf das Spiel das ist nicht mehr normal (immer diese Hype, tztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )!


----------



## Morguz (20. August 2008)

wie es aussieht tendiert es wie ich dachte in richtung zerstörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pih (20. August 2008)

Das ist sehr gut. Umso mehr Ketzer kann ich brennen lassen !


----------



## Kranak90 (20. August 2008)

Oh man ich hasse diese Beitragsliste, das ist nervig immer auf jeden Beitrag einzeln zu klicken.


----------



## Omidas (20. August 2008)

Sehr schwere Frage.

Es gibt wirklich zu viele viele Klassen, die ich spielen möchte. Und das auf unterschiedlichen Seiten. Bis jetzt ist nur klar, das es kein Meele wird. Aber das hilft kaum weiter. Favouriten sind bis jetzt:

Zelot
Schamane

Erzmagier
Feuerzauberer
Schattenkrieger

wobei der Schattenkrieger mir vor allem deshalb gefallen würde, das er nicht so auffälig ist wie ein Feuerzauberer, der bei seiner ersten Attacke seine Position verrät. Dafür aber (Hunter aus WoW lässt grüßen) viel zu oft genommen wird und dann ich mich für meine Kollegen schämen muss die Lêgólàs heißen.

Die Entscheidung der Seite wird sich wohl erst kurz vor schluss einstellen. Und ein guter Teil wird rein spielen, welche Seite vorraussichtlich die geringere Spieleranzahl hat. Leichte Tendenz liegt aber bei der Ordnung. Obwohl ich kein RP spielen werden, ist das der einzige Punkt der mir die Entscheidung etwas näher bringt. Kann es mir einfach vom Style viel besser vorstellen, wenn eine Gilde der Ordnung halbwegs geordnet mit ihren Standarten auf eine Festung vorrückt. Weiss nicht hat wohl etwas mittelalterliches, sowas ... ach keine Ahnung. Stell ich mir halt genialer vor, als eine Gruppe Orks die einfach auf den Gegner zu stürmen (aus RP Sicht)


----------



## Philipp23 (20. August 2008)

Kommt drauf an was meine Kumpels spielen werden. Aber mir ist es egal. Ob Ordnung oder chaos beides ist der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thip (20. August 2008)

Ich werde auf jedenfall Ordnung spielen. Meine Pfeile werden auf meine Gegner nieder sausen und sich bei ihnen in den Leib bohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
D.h ich werde einen Schattenkrieger spielen^^ in der Hoffnung das der NICHT so ist wie der Jäger bei WoW!!! :-!

Gruß Thip


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Für das Chaos

Chaosbarbar oder Auserwählter des tzeentch

wird sich zeigen wie es gamplay-technisch aussieht !


----------



## JimJam (20. August 2008)

Als ich und mein bester Freund werden auf jedenfall Zerstörung spielen. Warum? Wegen den Rassen, Klassen, aber vor allem um euch Ordnungshütern mal richtig eins auf die Mütze zu geben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Devilyn (20. August 2008)

Werde wohl auch Zerstörung spielen um mir meine Dunkelelfen agierin zu machen^^

Will mich und andere sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. August 2008)

Ich spiele erstmal den Jünger bis der Schwarze Gardist ins spiel Implementiert wird, bevor ich sie schützen kann versuch ich doch wenigstens sie am leben zu halten.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich spiele erstmal den Jünger bis der Schwarze Gardist ins spiel Implementiert wird, bevor ich sie schützen kann versuch ich doch wenigstens sie am leben zu halten.


naja, ob er überhaupt kommt, steht ja in den sternen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> naja, ob er überhaupt kommt, steht ja in den sternen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er kommt, darüber kann man mit mir nicht diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orion877 (21. August 2008)

Ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden.
Aber derzeit tendiere ich doch zur Zerstörung.
Diese kleinen Gobbos reizen mich einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theSPOILEDone (21. August 2008)

Natürlich Zerstörung (Chaos),
allein weils schon zu mir passt
Außerdem sieht der Chosen ja auch ma richtig geil aus und da ich eh der defensive bin da das mein erstes mmorpg ist geh ich es ruhig an. Ausserdem hab ich eh einen wahren beschützerinstinkt für Teamkollegen, da ist er die richtige wahl


----------



## Sorzzara (21. August 2008)

theSPOILED one, du weisst gar nicht, wie wohl es tut zu lesen, dass jemand die Rolle des Chosen als Tank, und nicht als ImbaAxtschwingender Monster DD begreift =)

<3 theSPOILEDone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (21. August 2008)

Nee heisse Dunkelefin werd ich spielen...


----------



## HGVermillion (21. August 2008)

theSPOILEDone schrieb:


> Natürlich Zerstörung (Chaos),
> allein weils schon zu mir passt
> Außerdem sieht der Chosen ja auch ma richtig geil aus und da ich eh der defensive bin da das mein erstes mmorpg ist geh ich es ruhig an. Ausserdem hab ich eh einen wahren beschützerinstinkt für Teamkollegen, da ist er die richtige wahl



Ein neuling, der auch gleich kapitert hat worum es geht ^^, das Datum muss ich im Kalender ankreuzen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, danke danke Spoiled du hast uns den glauben an die Poster wiedergegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadrolan (21. August 2008)

Auf jeden Fall Ordnung, nur schwanke ich noch zwischen Eisenbrecher und Schwertmeister, tendiere aber eher zu letzterem...
Egal, einfach beides mal 10 level anzocken und schauen was dabei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2008)

Da ich ja durch die Beta schon testen konnte, wird es eine überaus sexy DE Sorceress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (21. August 2008)

Tja Destruction hat DE, Greenskins und Chaos... Order hat nur Zwerge also is klar was ich nehme ^^


----------



## Kralizec (21. August 2008)

Ich hab nach 3.5 Jahren Angehörigkeit der "guten" Seite mal wieder so richtig lust auf was "böses". Irgendwo hab ich auch noch meine Nachtgoblin Armee im Keller, also, was soll ich dann noch sagen..... 
Ich wer mein’ Stab raushol’n, den Squigz auf da Nasä hau’n un’ se da rotzig’n Zerg’n auf da Bärtä hetz’n


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Ordnung habe ich zwar auch angetestet aber da hab ich vom Spielgefühl nichts länger als Level 8 ausgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Liegt aber daran das ich "gute" Elfen in keiner Fantasy Umgebung leiden kann. Menschen sind mir zu "normal". Zwerge wären noch eine Möglichkeit gewesen (falls ich nicht schon vorher fest entschlossen gewesen wäre Zerstörung zu spielen) aber das Mount hat dann auch dieses Volk als Wahlmöglichkeit endgültig ausgeschlossen.
Wobei man sagen muss....durch dieses Schrapp Schrapp Schrapp (unterlegt mit Brummen) ist sofort klar das gleich irgendwo ein Zwerg um die Häuserecke schaukelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Startgebiet Imperium: Rette Dorfbewohner aus brennenden Häusern und bekämpfe die Chaostruppen, welche das Dorf belagern.....retten?vorm verbrennen? Nein Danke ich geh lieber zum Chaos und zünde die Häuser an!

Startgebiet Elfenekämpfe die anlandenden DE und versuche möglichst viele Invasoren auszuschalten......
Nein Danke ich gehe lieber zu den DE und und fange ein paar Hochelfen für die Sklavenhalter ein und zertrümmere die weißen (<---igitt) Türme.

Startgebiet Zwerg: Vertreibe die einfallenden Grünhäute (Schlachte sie ab).....Da geh ich lieber zu den Orkz und sprenge ein paar Zwerge in die Luft. (warum einen Hammer verwenden wenn ein überdimensioniertes Schlachtbeil verwenden kann)


Wenn ich die Texte bei der Zerstörung lese bzw sie reden höre amüsiere ich mich.......wenn ich die Texte bei der Ordnung lese/sie reden höre, würde ich ihnen lieber eine reinwürgen anstatt die Aufgabe zu lösen. Altdorf zu "bewahren" interessiert mich auch nicht, die Stadt ist einfach zu "hell".  

Ich bin gänzlich ungeeignet für die Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soilent (21. August 2008)

Also ich werde mich auf die Seite der Zerstörung begeben, gaaanz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kranak90 schrieb:


> Oh man ich hasse diese Beitragsliste, das ist nervig immer auf jeden Beitrag einzeln zu klicken.



Wenn Du das meinst, was ich vermute, dann meinst Du genau das, was mich ne zeitlang auch gestört hat..... schau mal oben, gaaaaaanz rechts vom Threadtitel, unter "neues Thema". Da gibts ein Dropdown, "Einstellungen". Unten der vorletzte Punkt, "standard",wähle diesen Mal.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. August 2008)

Zitat Moagim
Startgebiet Imperium: Rette Dorfbewohner aus brennenden Häusern und bekämpfe die Chaostruppen, welche das Dorf belagern.....retten?vorm verbrennen? Nein Danke ich geh lieber zum Chaos und zünde die Häuser an!

Geil ^^


----------



## Levitan5666 (21. August 2008)

Ich steh noch zwischen dem Auserkorenen und dem Chaosbarbaren. Könnt ihr mir helfen beim entscheiden? thx für antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. August 2008)

Levitan5666 schrieb:


> Ich steh noch zwischen dem Auserkorenen und dem Chaosbarbaren. Könnt ihr mir helfen beim entscheiden? thx für antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo genau das gleiche problem hab ich auch ich würde wenn das spiel rauskommt beide antesten und mich dan entscheiden.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Levitan5666 schrieb:


> Ich steh noch zwischen dem Auserkorenen und dem Chaosbarbaren. Könnt ihr mir helfen beim entscheiden? thx für antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schaden machen = Barbar
Andere schützen bzw deine Rübe hinhalten = Chosen


----------



## Levitan5666 (21. August 2008)

Ok dann also Barbar^^ thx


----------



## Ghymalen (21. August 2008)

hmm joa.. so wies aussieht gibts doch mehr Zerstörung was ich auch erwartet hab i.wie..

Werde trotzdem Ordnung spielen weil mir da des RP besser gefällt und ich bei WoW schon Horde war^^
Gut find ichs aber, dass die fraktion mit der geringeren Spieleranzahl boni bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also FTO (For The Order)... oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (22. August 2008)

ich kann mich nich wirklich entscheiden...anfangs war ich mir sicher, eher zur Zerstörung zu gehören. Aber je mehr ich über die Ordnung seh, desto mehr reizt mich auch diese.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja mal abwarten ich schätze ich entscheide das, wenn ich vorm Charakterauswahlbildschirm sitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cocoom (22. August 2008)

Das Chaos wird euch in stücke reißen!
Eindeutig Chosen, wird ein Genuss sein auf dem Kopf eures Imperators zu tanzen hehe!


----------



## duffz (22. August 2008)

Ordnung! 
Einmal Zwerg, immer Zwerg!


----------



## blizor (22. August 2008)

War von Anfang an für Chaos, aber da die überzahl anscheinend Chaos spielen will, weiß ich nicht ob ich nicht doch lieber zur Ordnung gehen sollte.
Denn auf der Seite mit der übermacht möchte ich eig. nicht spielen, das ist mir zu einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> War von Anfang an für Chaos, aber da die überzahl anscheinend Chaos spielen will, weiß ich nicht ob ich nicht doch lieber zur Ordnung gehen sollte.
> Denn auf der Seite mit der übermacht möchte ich eig. nicht spielen, das ist mir zu einfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde fast wetten das bei Release die ganzen "Lichtgestalten" 2:1 in Überzahl sind.

Chaos vs Ordnung?  Zu viel der Ehre. Das du ein Drittel der Zerstörung für der Ordnung (3 Völker) ebenbürtig hälst. Danke. Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blizor (23. August 2008)

Ups hab glatt chaos mit zerstörung verwechselt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja werde doch beim Chaos Barbar (also bei der ZERSTÖRUNG) bleiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: es gibt ja geile smilies hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (23. August 2008)

also ich richte mich erstmal nach den klassen und nicht nach der rassenzugehörigkeit! spielen / antesten bis lev 10 oder so werd ich sowieso alles! aber ich werde mir zuerst einen hexenjäger machen, weil der einfach nur noch cool ist mit seinem hut und der wumme in der hand! gefällt mir optisch und spieltechnisch saugut....
anschließend kommen der schwertmeister und der maschinist an die reihe zum hochleveln. sieht ganz so aus, als wenn ich erstmal der ordnungsseite helfen werde, aber so ne heisse dunkelelfen hexenkriegerin reizt mich ja auch schon extrem.....ach herrje - ich kann mich kaum entscheiden und freu mich wie bolle auf das game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (23. August 2008)

Naja, ich will auch nicht auf der Seite der Übermcht (also zerstörung) spielen deswegen spiele ich mir nen Feuerzauberer hoch.


----------



## Gromthar (23. August 2008)

In die ängere Wahl habe ich Eisenbrecher, Schamane und Jünger gezogen. Was ich allerdings am Ende spiele werde kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen. Die meisten Klassen und Rassen sehen wirklich gut aus und machen Lust auf mehr. Wahrschenlich werde ich die ersten Wochen wohl ständig irgendwas neues erstellen und austesten. Auch ich bin wohl einer der Leute, die gerne die vermeintlich schwächere Seite wählen - ich mag es einfach irgendwie mehr für meine persönlichen Erfolg "arbeiten" zu müssen. Ausserdem hält diese meist besser zusammen.

Beim besten Willen: ich weiss es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Irgendwie haben die Zwerge in WAR richtig stil!


----------



## Yamii (23. August 2008)

Ich werde auf seiten der Zerstörung Heilung und Buffs verteilen mit meinen Zeloten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoMar (23. August 2008)

Ich werde auf der Seite der Zerstörung spielen und zwar mit einem Chaosbarbaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Wolfe (23. August 2008)

Werde Schattenjäger spielen... da er mir in der beta am besten gefallen hat.
Wobei der feuermagier auch extrem abgeht...

Naja jedem das seine.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (23. August 2008)

Ich denke, ich werde mir 1 Server für Zerstörung aussuchen und 1 für Ordnung.

Klassen:

Chosen
Schwarzork
Treiber


Hexenjäger
White Lion


----------



## Kralizec (23. August 2008)

Na, die Grünhäute haben mich schon immer fasziniert. Da es leider keine Nachtgoblins gibt, werde ich halt einen "normalen" Goblin Schamanen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentrock (23. August 2008)

hm... in meinem Zimmer herrscht Chaos dann nehm ich wohl mal Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virusmaster (23. August 2008)

Eindeutig Zertörung. Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich nen Chaosbarbarn oder nen Auserkorenen nehmen soll weil ich beide klasse finde. hleft ihr mir.


----------



## Kryptmann (23. August 2008)

Holla 
Da bin ich wohl ein gebranntes Kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... Denn meine Mom nannte mich bis zum 18 L.J. nur : Räum dein Zimmer auf . Aus diesem stantpunkt herraus dürfte wohl klar sein was ich spiele .... Denn nur das Genie Beherrscht das Chaos . 
Fragt sich nurnoch was von der dunklen Brut ich nehmen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (23. August 2008)

hm, so wie es aussieht wird wohl Zerstörung dominieren, wie läuft das denn mit den RvR , das ist doch nen Nachteil wenn ne Fraktion größer ist.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Solange es nicht die Absolute Überzahl ist, soll es sogar recht gute gehen. Das Prob wird eher der offene Bereich werden, da dort eben die Überzahl  sich oft bemerkbarer macht. Man kann eben sogar mit einigen Leute ganze Truppen beim Questen und Leveln störend, während der Rest der immernoch gut an der Zahl sit das RVR unsicher macht. Das kann man eben als Unterzahl net.

Aber das heißt nicht das wenn man mit 30 Ordnungskerlchen gegen 60 Zerstörern rennt, diese 60 Zerstöre einfach gewinnen. So ohne weiteres geht das nicht und man soll sogar mit geschick die ÜBerzahl auch Bewzingen können. Doch die ÜBerzahl bietet eben den Vorteil das 30 Zerstörer andere Dinge machen und die anderen 30 eben die Ordnung aufhalten oder halt 20 treiben ihr Unwesen und die restliche 40 beschäftigen eben die Ordnungs Kerlchen. Also wie gesagt, am 18.09 wird man wirlich sehen wie die Verhältnisse stehen, wie es sich auswirkt, wie Eng die Zonen wirklich sind usw. Das wird man sehen. Da glaub ich die Zahl auf 1000 Beschränkt wurde pro Server und ich weiß net ob es einen Internen Zähler für ein VErhältniss geben wird oder nicht. Daher ... wird man es sehen. Aber es soll möglich sein die doppelte Anzahl zu packen an gegner. Wenn man eben gut abgestimmt ist und Zwergeneisenbrecher halten enorm viel aus, von dem was ich bis jetzt gelesen haben und ihr Eidfreund wird zusätzlich geschützt und verstärkt und dann noch Schwertmeister die Resistenzen klauen usw. Also so ohne weitres bekommst dann auch net den Block ORdnung klein, gut die Zerstörung hat  auch was zu bieten. Aber dennoch Überzahl ist nicht gleich Sieg. Das enorme Zergen kann ein Prob werden, wenn eben gewisse Punkte nieder gezergt werden, weil absolute ÜBerzahl herrscht. Da eben die Unterzahl net überall sein kann und wenn dann noch kleiner. Das wird eher das Prob werden und das kann sogar ein Problem werden und einem dem Spielspaß am Ende auch rauben. Wenn man nur in Unterzahl ist und niemals ein Sieg fahren kann, weil die Überzahl alle möglichkeiten zustellt um irgendwas zu machen und selbst da wo man hingehen kann um zu Questen müsste man sich dann noch um die Mobs streiten =), sowas kann natürlich auch eintreffen. Aber das wird man eben erst sehen, wenn es 18.09 geschlagen hat.


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> hm, so wie es aussieht wird wohl Zerstörung dominieren, wie läuft das denn mit den RvR , das ist doch nen Nachteil wenn ne Fraktion größer ist.



WoW Beta...Wir spielen alle Horde ..... Release Allianz 2:1 oder gar 3:1 in Überzahl.
Sogut wie überal.

Auf die Umfragen kannst du NICHTS geben.
Spiel die Klasse die dir entspricht und nicht "weil die anderen aber mehr sind".


----------



## Realtec (23. August 2008)

zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dort Dok,zealot oder black orc

tendiere aber mitlerweile mehr zum zealot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön heile heile machen!

zu der sache mit der überzahl... ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das bei einer überzahl einer fraktion der unterliegenden fraktion npcs zur hilfe gestellt werden


----------



## Definition (23. August 2008)

Alos ich sag mal so : Für den Imperator !!!.... ähm Sigmar meine ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rasse werd ich Zwerge nehmen. Warum ? Weil ich Elfen hasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wolte auch erst Zerstörung zocken mal schauen den Chaos Götter menschen opfer zubringen hätte schon was aber dar das Game ab 12 ist ne danke.
Kann mir das schon genau vorstellen :
PlayerLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT!! USK12:Was?? Nene ist nicht, hir haste ein Lolly. Player: Ochmeno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhound200 (23. August 2008)

nun ja mir spricht eher die Zerstörung zu aber der Maschinist reizt mich schon auch...


----------



## Baldoran (25. August 2008)

ja ja...
alle finden zerstörung toll weil es ja so : *zieht ein messer über holz und lacht dabei wie ein irrer* ist...
aber im endeffet muss man euch nur 2 minuten in irgendeinen dunklen keller bei nacht einschließen und schon macht ihr euch vor angst in die hose *lacht* 

zu mir...
wahrscheinlich nehme ich auch zerstörung...entweder einen gobbo oder vielleicht einen magus...
sollten aber alle seile reissen werd ich zwergen machinist ...
(irgendwie hab ich angst vor der ordnung...*denkt an ein bekanntes anderes spiel*


----------



## KingBrad (25. August 2008)

Dann gibts wenigstens für uns Ordnungsspieler mehr zum schlachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Zum Beispiel Leute die in grosser Schrift schreiben...


----------



## Hocke (25. August 2008)

Gevotet habe ich für Ordnung, aber so wirklich sicher bin ich mir gar nicht.

Ich habe auf beiden Seiten Karrieren entdeckt, die mir zusagen.
Auf der Seite der

Ordnung:

Eisenbrecher,
Schattenkrieger, 
Sigmarpriester oder 
Feuerzauberer

und auf der Seite der Zerstörung:

Auserwählter,
Chaosbarbar,
Jünger des Khaine oder
Magus.

Nun die Qual der Wahl. Selbst wenn ich mich für eine Seite entscheiden kann, bleibt immer noch die Wahl der Karriere.
Daher werde ich wohl eher eine Karriere wählen und mal sehen auf welche Seite es mich dadurch verschlägt.
Nun gut, ein wenig Zeit um mich zu entscheiden habe ich ja noch.
Zur Not würfel ich es aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (25. August 2008)

Ordnung: Hexenjäger


----------



## seppix@seppix (25. August 2008)

Ich werde einen Schattenkrieger spielen auch wenn meine Freunde wahrscheinlich Zerstörung gehen werden (wäre ich auch hätten sie net den SG gestrichen).
Außerdem finde ich es viel lustiger Orks zu vermöbeln als Zwerge.


----------



## Atroniss (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> WoW Beta...Wir spielen alle Horde ..... Release Allianz 2:1 oder gar 3:1 in Überzahl.
> Sogut wie überal.
> 
> Auf die Umfragen kannst du NICHTS geben.
> Spiel die Klasse die dir entspricht und nicht "weil die anderen aber mehr sind".


Da hast du recht, kenne das damals mit wow auch. Mir geht es nicht darum ob Zerstörung dominiert , sondern was ist wnen einer von beiden zu krass dominiert, das macht doch das ganze Konzept kaputt, da es nunmal um RvR geht, sollte damit es fairer wird ein Ausgleich geben, das ist das was mit Sorgen bereitet.Hoffe es gibt nen Cap vom erstellen von chars.


----------



## dawii (25. August 2008)

denke ma das das das größte prob wird in war da fast jeder Zerstörung  spielen will und die ordnung in trailern oft schlecht gemacht wird was sie eigentlich nicht ist und teils von GOA selber die zb keine Trailer zu den klassen zeigen nur für die Zerstörung naja werden ja bald sehen wie die das Balancing auf den servern regeln werden


----------



## dawii (25. August 2008)

hab eben glesen das wenn zb 100  Zerstörung leuts gibt und nur 50 Ordnung leuts wird es nicht möglich sein auf diesem server einen chaos char zu spielen zudem erhalten die von der ordnung nen buff zb mehr ep


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

Wer eine Niederlage zu gibt *oder zur zerstörung geht* begeht Ketzerei am Imperator !!!!!

Bei Karl-Franz bester schlabberndster feinribb unterhose... ich werd n Zwerg


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> denke ma das das das größte prob wird in war da fast jeder Zerstörung  spielen will und die ordnung in trailern oft schlecht gemacht wird was sie eigentlich nicht ist und teils von GOA selber die zb keine Trailer zu den klassen zeigen nur für die Zerstörung naja werden ja bald sehen wie die das Balancing auf den servern regeln werden




Neuer Cinematic:
Squiggreiba= geht drauf
Schwarzorks= gehen in Massen drauf
Barbar=schafft den Zauberer nichtmal (der lebt danach noch) und verliert im Nahkampf gegen eine Fernkämpferin!
Zauberin= darf nichtmal das wehrlose Opfer töten -.-

Zwerg=lebt noch und trinkt munter sein Bier
Zauberer=räumt erst eine ganze Reihe Orks weg, und lebt dann noch trotz klinge durch die Brust......


WO wird hier denn bitte Ordnung schlecht gemacht?


----------



## Dayanus (25. August 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ich stehe zwischen Ork, Dunkelelf oder Hochelf. Aber eine Schattenkriegerin wäre auch nice...ach verdammt ist einfach schwer ^^


----------



## Rayon (25. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> hab eben glesen das wenn zb 100  Zerstörung leuts gibt und nur 50 Ordnung leuts wird es nicht möglich sein auf diesem server einen chaos char zu spielen zudem erhalten die von der ordnung nen buff zb mehr ep


Nein, es gibt keinen Buff.


----------



## Akuztik (26. August 2008)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall Zerstörung spielen und zwar den Zeloten.

Ich mag dieses Gefühl wichtig für das Team zu sein und sie zu heilen und zu supporten.


----------



## Definition (26. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> WO wird hier denn bitte Ordnung schlecht gemacht?



Hast du den selben Trailer gesehen wie wir ? Und ich meine den mit dem rießigen Dämon, der so aus sieht als könnte er die ganze Stadt alleine platmachen, zu schluß schein köpfchen durch das Tor steckt. Da fehlt nur noch eine Sprechblase über den köpfen des Zwergs Zauberers und Elfin wo drin steht: 

Fuck! Wir sind voll im Arsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ist einbissel übertrien zumindest der Zwerg würde sowas nie denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die Ordnung kommt schon schlecht weck mit der riesigen Armee vor der Tür und mit nur ein parr Mäneckin alls Verteidieger. Das soll nu kein mimimi werden ich persönlich finde ja destso mehr Zerstörng destso besser.Umso mehr gibs zu verkloppen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es gibt ja noch den Ordnungs game-grafik Trailer.


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Definition schrieb:


> *Hast du den selben Trailer gesehen wie wir ?* Und ich meine den mit dem rießigen Dämon, der so aus sieht als könnte er die ganze Stadt alleine platmachen, zu schluß schein köpfchen durch das Tor steckt. Da fehlt nur noch eine Sprechblase über den köpfen des Zwergs Zauberers und Elfin wo drin steht:
> 
> Fuck! Wir sind voll im Arsch!
> 
> ...



Wahnsinnig toller Vergleich.......

Spielbare Klassen = Order steht nicht schlecht da
Nicht spielbares Monster (was jedem klar sein sollte)  Zerstörung im Vorteil. 

Da muss erst der Fraktionsboss kommen damit die Order mal "zittern muss".....Ja natürlich ist da die Zerstörung besser gestellt /ironie off

Im vorherigen Trailer, hat auch nur der Chosen gewonnen.
bei den anderen wars ein Gleichstand bzw war der Zwerg sogar im Vorteil, zerbricht dem Ork mal eben die Waffe und geht bei dem Hieb von diesem Koloss nichtmal in die Knie....der arme Zwerg.

Wenn du schon zitierst dann alles beachten und dann DAZU Gegenargumente bringen.

Das ist eine Kriegssituation bei der es bedrohlich sein muss, wenn die Zerstörung so übermächtig wäre, gäb es keinen Krieg.
Mir gefällt der Trailer....aber zu behaupten Zerstörung wäre aufgrund vom dem besser....wirklich nicht.

Wenn du den ganzen Post beachtet hättest, wäre klar gewesen das ich nur ein Gegenbeispiel zu Daviis Aussage: "Order wird schlecht gemacht"...
aus aktuellem Anlass gegeben habe.


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

Es ist zum erstenmal in warhammer ausgeglichen vorher hat das chaos sich immer die zähne an praag ausgebissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(praag ist die grenze zwischen der chaos wüste und dem imperium und deshalb ist es auch eine neutrale zone)


----------



## Definition (26. August 2008)

@Moagim
Danke aber ich weiß das meine Vergleiche gut sind dazu brauch ich dich net.

Und oha der Zauberer besiegt die nakämpfer auf entfernung und der Meele killt den Zauberer weil er unerwartet hinter ihm auftacht wer hätte das gedacht !
Das hätten sie auch auf seiten der Zerstörung zeigen können das währe da aufs gleiche raus gekommen nur mit anderen Kalssen.

Es geht hir um den gesamt Eindruck im Trailer und der ist nun mal auf seiten der Zerstörung besser !

Den ersten Trailer fand ich auch zimlich ausgeglichen. Der Zwerg den du beschreibst der war übrigens ein Salyer, das ist die kalsse die so imab war das sie schon von anfang an weg gelassen wurde. Nach zu lesen im neuen interview mit den Entwicklern. 

Achja und wen es keine übermachtsituation auf seiten der Zerstörung geben würde würde es garkeine Krieg geben. Die greifen nämlich nur an wen sie "meinen" zugewinnen und das meinen sie meist nur wen es eine übermachtsition gibt. Nach zu lesen ist dies auf www.war-europe.com da wo story steht ! 

p.s. Was ich tun wen ich zitiere ist alleine meine Entscheidung.


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Definition schrieb:


> @Moagim
> Danke aber ich weiß das meine Vergleiche gut sind dazu brauch ich dich net.
> 
> Und oha der Zauberer besiegt die nakämpfer auf entfernung und der Meele killt den Zauberer weil er unerwartet hinter ihm auftacht wer hätte das gedacht !
> ...



Danke ich weis das das ein Slayer ist, kenne mich mit Warhammer genug aus. Dazu brauche ich dich auch nicht, wenn du es schon so formulierst.

Und nein die Zerstörung kommt da nicht besser weg. Die Order Charaktere haben alle eher die Situation: Verdammt jetzt hats ihn erwischt--->Rettung. 
Beim Zwerg wird er vor dem Squigg gerettet, der Feuerzauber überlebt trotz Schwert in der Brust, die Elfe wird "vom Gong gerettet". Da erwartet man eher noch das ihnen auch beim Herrscher des Wandles noch eine Lösung einfällt.

Ahja und mit Belehrungen über die Warhammerwelt, bist du bei mir sowiso an der falschen Adresse. Allein daran, das du es versuchst, merkt man das du hier noch nicht lange mitliest.(Was KEIN Angriff auf dich ist)
Ps: Nein, sinnentstellendes zitieren ist nicht "deine Entscheidung" wenn du sachlich schreiben willst.

Edit: Ich habe auch keinerlei Lust mit dir über so was triviales zu streiten.


----------



## Definition (26. August 2008)

@Mogaim

Nichts liegt mir ferner als dich über Warhammer belehern zu müssen, aber den würd ich mal sagen schreib nicht son Mist !

Und du meinst nicht wen dich ein "Gong" retten muss das du den schlechter da stehst?

p.s. Ich auch net also von mir aus Tehma erledigt.


----------



## Arben (26. August 2008)

Wie kann man den Erfolg oder Inhalt eines Spieles an einem Cinematictrailer festmachen?

Zerstörung spielen vor allen Dingen die ganzen WoWler, die vorher Ally waren und jetz denken "Woah Horde war so stark im BG das is bei WAR genauso", ohne Ahnung von Warhammer zu haben. 

BTW: Ich spiel auch Zerstörung, vorwiegend weil ich von einer eindeutigen Mehrheit im Freundeskreis überstimmt wurde.


----------



## crazy-warlock (26. August 2008)

Ähm... zur Trailer-debatte...

Hieß es nicht irgendwann mal der Trailer wäre 6 min. lang?

Der aktuelle is ja nur 3 min. Wenn ich richtiggehe in meiner Annahme, hätte die Order schon noch genug gelegenheit sich besser zu präsentieren...
außerdem steht es ja im moment recht ausgeglichen im Bezug auf die Spielerklassen find ich.

Squigtreiber überwältigt Maschinist, wird von BW angezündet, welcher vom Chaosbarbaren niedergestreckt wird (aber auch wieder aufsteht).

Der Barbar wird derweil ziemlich von ner Schattenkriegerin niedergemacht. Die Dunkelelfe kommt ja nich mehr richtig zum Zug.

Fußvolk wird ja von beiden Seiten kräfig vernichtet.

€dit:

Um noch was zum eigentlichen Thema zu sagen: ich schätzte mal, dass die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler ähnlich wie in WoW die Völker der Ordnung bevorzugen werden. Da sich die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler allerdings nich in Foren wie diesem herumtreiben würde ich behaupten, dass die Ordnungsseite bei release besser da steht als aus den Umfragen hier und in anderen Foren hervorgeht.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Der komplette Trailer ist 4:31 lang, und du kannst ihn dir ---Hier Klicken--- ansehen...da siehst du dann auch, dass der Marauder jemanden umnietet =)

Zum Thema:



> Um noch was zum eigentlichen Thema zu sagen: ich schätzte mal, dass die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler ähnlich wie in WoW die Völker der Ordnung bevorzugen werden. Da sich die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler allerdings nich in Foren wie diesem herumtreiben würde ich behaupten, dass die Ordnungsseite bei release besser da steht als aus den Umfragen hier und in anderen Foren hervorgeht.



Exaktimundo meine eigene Meinung...sign.


----------



## Dilan (26. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> €dit:
> 
> Um noch was zum eigentlichen Thema zu sagen: ich schätzte mal, dass die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler ähnlich wie in WoW die Völker der Ordnung bevorzugen werden. Da sich die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler allerdings nich in Foren wie diesem herumtreiben würde ich behaupten, dass die Ordnungsseite bei release besser da steht als aus den Umfragen hier und in anderen Foren hervorgeht.



Diese aussage is haltlos und völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.... Gut du kannst sagen: DIe allianz hat mehr spieler also hat sie %tual auch mehr Casuals. Trotzdem ist es haltlos.

Das Ganze dann wieder auf WAR um zu münzen ist genauso Spekulativ.

Also Blubb


----------



## crazy-warlock (26. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Diese aussage is haltlos und völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.... Gut du kannst sagen: DIe allianz hat mehr spieler also hat sie %tual auch mehr Casuals. Trotzdem ist es haltlos.
> 
> Das Ganze dann wieder auf WAR um zu münzen ist genauso Spekulativ.
> 
> Also Blubb





> Um noch was zum eigentlichen Thema zu sagen: *ich schätzte mal*, dass die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler ähnlich wie in WoW die Völker der Ordnung bevorzugen werden. Da sich die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler allerdings nich in Foren wie diesem herumtreiben *würde ich behaupten*, dass die Ordnungsseite bei release besser da steht als aus den Umfragen hier und in anderen Foren hervorgeht.



Wie du eventuell jetzt erkennen kannst, habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt versucht, das als Tatsache darzustellen.
Ich habs von anfang an als Meinung dargestellt und für dich sogar nochmal hervorgehoben.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Das ist keineswegs haltlos Dilan. Dass die "Lichtgestalten" von den Casuals mehr bevorzugt werden, und zwar unabhängig vom jeweiligen Game ist eine Tatsache, die bislang noch in jedem MMORPG Bestätigung fand.

Also ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es sich in WAR genauso verhält sehr hoch...besonders da es ja ein wirklich klassisches Setting bietet, mit klar definierten Licht und Dunkel Spielern.


----------



## Dilan (26. August 2008)

Bestätigung kann man wohl kaum sagen. Wenn überhaupt ist das Gefühls bedingt, da es aber nicht bewiesen werden kann ist, auch wenn es nur eine Meinung darstellt, immernoch Haltlos.

Ich bestreite nichtma das es nicht so sein KÖNNTE, aber zu sagen "das war eh immer so als is es diesma auch so" is eben dieser Punkt.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Das hat auch niemand behauptet...Wir sprachen von Wahrscheinlichkeiten, und Möglichkeiten, nicht von zementierten Tatsachen.

Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. August 2008)

Man kann bei der Order aber auch nicht von "Lichtgestalten" reden...

Alle sind zu einem gewissen grad Böse  manche mehr manche weniger

oder war  Hexenverbrennung gut  ? ( was ja auch in dem sinn vorkommt)


----------



## Akentia (26. August 2008)

Ich werde als main char natürlich die schöne und charismatische Hexenkriegerin spielen^^ Als frau muß ich sagen rp technisch sagt mir es völlig zu : ewig jung bleiben durch baden im blut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
werd aber auch paar anderen klassen mal antesten..


----------



## crazy-warlock (26. August 2008)

Natürlich haben auch die Kräfte der der Ordnung ihre Schattenseiten. Diese sind aber erst auf den 2. oder 3. Blick erkennbar, im Gegensatz zu den Kräften der Zerstörung denen das Wort Böse förmlich auf die Stirn geschrieben steht^^.


----------



## Valeriah (26. August 2008)

Ordnung ist das halbe leben - ich lebe in der anderen Hälfte... 
frage geklärt *g* obwohl ich ne freundin ahb vllt bringt die mir bis zum release noch ordnung bei hihi man weiss ja nie


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Definition schrieb:


> @Mogaim
> 
> Nichts liegt mir ferner als dich über Warhammer belehern zu müssen, aber den würd ich mal sagen schreib nicht son Mist !



Du hast mit dem "Mist" angefangen.
Ich habe nur aus dem Trailer geschrieben, das die Ordnung da nicht so schlecht wegkommt, wie es in dem Zitat auf das sich mein Post bezog erschien.
Das reißt du mal eben aus dem Zusammenhang und zitierts von der vorherigen Seite einfach mal den letzten Satz.

Du kommst gleich mit dem Satz :" Hast du den gleichen Trailer gesehen wie wir?  DU bist nicht WIR. Und ich hatte da nichts falsches/unwahres geschrieben.

Wer den Trailer als Grund angibt das Zerstörung>Ordnung sei.....ich bitte dich. bestenfalls gleich aber ganz sicher sind die da nicht die unschlagbare Streitkraft.
Das ist eine Kriegssituation, dazu gehört nunmal eine angreifende Armee....das in keinerweise mit einem Sieg gleichzusetzen.

Und wenn man ein Thema ruhen lassen will, dann schreibt man keine Beleidigungen mit Ausrufezeichen in den Post.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Ich hab die Diskussion seit gestern nicht mehr verfolgt...moment mal...


...sind hier ERNSTHAFT Leute unterwegs, die meinen, irgendeine Fraktion in WAR ist bevorzugt und/oder kommt besser rüber, weil sie das im TRAILER so gesehen haben?
Kneift mich mal...das kanns jetzt aber nicht sein oder? Ich meine, HALLO! Das ist ein Trailer! Der hat nichts mit den Mechaniken, Kräfteverhältnissen whatsoever inGame zu tun! Der soll nur drei Dinge: Fetzen, Verdammt dut aussehen und Lust auf mehr machen.

Wenn ihr Ingame Mechaniken sehen wollt...es gibt drölftausen Youtube Videos, und einen ganzen Packen mehr auf Vimeo und Dailymotion.
Aber wer jetzt nach dem Trailer glaubt, dass eine Fraktion bevorzugt, oder benachteiligt ist hat ja wohl einen Vollschatten. Genausogut könntest du sagen "Guck mal, die Destruction Leute rennen alle ganz allein rum, und der Feuermagier hilft der Schattenkriegerin, die Orderleute haben viel besseres Teamplay...gnagnagna *Zungerausstreck*"

Wie man an so bescheuerten Dingen eine Diskussion aufhängen kann ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## Valeriah (26. August 2008)

hm ausserdem ist doch nach dem grossen vogel der trailer aus... sie wollten bestimmt nicht zeigen wie die kleine elfe einen pfeil abschiesst, den grosesn vogel ins auge trifft, der total ausflippt, umdreht, durch die eigenen reihen prescht und 
die eigene armee einstampft. genau so ist es hust hust :-)

ja ich war in wow horde, nein ich spiele jetzt auch wohl die zerstörung (ja chaos ist nur eine untergruppe so schlau bin ich auch schon).

aber das ist nen trailer, da muss aktion drin sein, wäre ja langweilig wenn die zerstörung angreift und die stadt in 2 minuten eingenommen hat. das wäre irgendwie unsinnig. der trailer ist doch genial gemacht, spannung, aktion und man sieht viele klassen. was will man den mehr?


----------



## Definition (26. August 2008)

Also für mich ist das Tehma erledigt, da könnt ihr schreiben was ihr wollt. Den es gibt hir woll einparr leute die sich zu sehr darüber aufregen wen man nicht hier Meinung ist!




Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie man an so bescheuerten Dingen eine Diskussion aufhängen kann ist echt der Hammer!



Waum fängst du sie dan wieder an ?

Und kuk mal ich bin soagar völlig ohne beleidigungen ausgekommen.


----------



## Havamal (26. August 2008)

Ordnung muss in der Unterzahl sein damit Zerstörung auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hat*g


----------



## seppix@seppix (26. August 2008)

Sign @Vorposter ganz genau so isses ich hoffe einfach das es nett so ist wien wow allys ham da im bg keine chance fragt mich net warun es ist einfach so (ich hab echt kein plan warum des so ist bitte helft mir will auch mal gewinnen )XP


----------



## Havamal (26. August 2008)

Kein Ts keine PLannung!Ich gin immer mit Ts rein auch mit Leuten die ich nur so kannte aber nie im Bg war und ham meistens gewonnen!Ausser es war ne wirklich eingespielte Gegenmannschaft da!


----------



## Colorless (26. August 2008)

die umfrage ist sinnlos.
zu release wirds mehr ordnung geben als zerstörung.


----------



## crazy-warlock (26. August 2008)

Colorless schrieb:


> die umfrage ist sinnlos.
> zu release wirds mehr ordnung geben als zerstörung.




Wenn du die Umfrage für sinnlos hälts, dann beachte sie nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und flame hier nich rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graveman (26. August 2008)

Werde zerstörung wählen die Hexenkriegerin sagt mir zu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf denne man sieht sich auf dem schlachtfeld


----------



## Akuztik (26. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ...sind hier ERNSTHAFT Leute unterwegs, die meinen, irgendeine Fraktion in WAR ist bevorzugt und/oder kommt besser rüber, weil sie das im TRAILER so gesehen haben?
> Kneift mich mal...das kanns jetzt aber nicht sein oder? Ich meine, HALLO! Das ist ein Trailer! Der hat nichts mit den Mechaniken, Kräfteverhältnissen whatsoever inGame zu tun! Der soll nur drei Dinge: Fetzen, Verdammt dut aussehen und Lust auf mehr machen.
> 
> Wie man an so bescheuerten Dingen eine Diskussion aufhängen kann ist echt der Hammer!



ohne scheiß jetzt GENAU das dachte ich auch


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Definition schrieb:


> Und kuk mal ich bin soagar völlig ohne beleidigungen ausgekommen.



Offensichtlich auch ohne Rechtschreibung ^^
Und wen hab ich beleidigt? (Gut, ausser eben, aber das hast du dir einfach verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (26. August 2008)

Ich werd nen Bright Wizard spielen...alles abfackeln, und sich am Ende selbst in die Luft sprengen...herrlich^^


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Naja, ich spiele wahrscheinlich Hord...äähm Zerstörung.   
So ein Gobbo-Schamane sieht recht nett aus, wenn auch nur vom Spielstil her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt dürfen die lieben Ordler kommen und mich umstimmen :-)


----------



## helado (27. August 2008)

ich wollte von vorn herein zerstörung spielen, weil es da einfach klassen gab, die mir mehr zusagten.
allerdings bin ich mir inzw unsicher.
werde alles mal antesten, und bleiben wo es gefällt ^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (27. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Naja, ich spiele wahrscheinlich Hord...äähm Zerstörung.
> So ein Gobbo-Schamane sieht recht nett aus, wenn auch nur vom Spielstil her
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man auch sein lassen und sagen das Schamane schon eine gute Klasse an sich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (27. August 2008)

Ich werd mich auf der Zerstörungsseite tummeln. Eine Grünhaut muss her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikon(SBD) (27. August 2008)

Werd die einzige Rasse spielen die kein Weichei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  einen Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich werde es genießen ein paar Orks abzuschlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Ich werd mich auf der Zerstörungsseite tummeln. Eine Grünhaut muss her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Getreu den alten Orkweisheiten:

"Grün gewinnt!" und "Rot ist schnellä" (ok das ist Warhammer 40k aber dürfte auch auch so gelten)


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Die Zerstörung, und ganz besonders die Selbstzerstörung, ist eine gewaltige Macht. 
Alles endet im Chaos...  soviel ist mal sicher... auch Eure lächerliche Ordnung wird zerstört werden!

Und jetzt räumt Euer Baumhaus auf ihr kümmerlichen Elfen! Denn "Ordnung muss sein"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< reitet auf seinem schwarzen Raptor zurück in die Nacht...


----------



## XPray (28. August 2008)

Ich werde mich der Ordnung anschließen, ist eh ein bisschen unterbevölkert und ich lieb es dann mit meinem Feuerzauber der Zerstörung "Feuer" unterm Hintern zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Ich werde mich der Ordnung anschließen, ist eh ein bisschen unterbevölkert und ich lieb es dann mit meinem Feuerzauber der Zerstörung "Feuer" unterm Hintern zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wird bei vielen stark bezweifelt, dass zum Release Ordnung in Unterzahl ist. aber bei deiner Signatur gibts für dich ja schlecht ne alternative zur ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPray (28. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Wird bei vielen stark bezweifelt, dass zum Release Ordnung in Unterzahl ist. aber bei deiner Signatur gibts für dich ja schlecht ne alternative zur ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte sowieso Ordnung gespielt, bei WoW hab ich auch nur Allianz gespielt. Aber in WoW hatte ich am allerliebsten meine Hexer und der Feuerzauberer kommt dem Hexer doch am nähsten. Ich hab lange überlegt aber Entscheidung ist gefällt und daher hab ich mir auch mal die Sig. gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (28. August 2008)

Zerstörung. 

Schwarzork denke ich. Ordnung ist nicht mein Ding ^^


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Das darf man net zu wörtlich nehmen. spiele Ordnung obwohl ich nen kleiner messie bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatte eigentlich vorgehabt einfach die seite zu spielen, die am geringsten frequentiert ist, aber wird schwer zu einzuschätzen, da ich mich schon vor release entscheiden muss wegen PO CE.

Außerdem wäre Zerstörung nur möglich, wenn die den Hexenjäger gegen die Hexenkriegerin austauschen. Ich bremse nicht für RPler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

Balance Regelungen: http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/42862

Beide Seiten bekommen ein getrenntes Servercap. Falls eine Seite 5000 Spieler jeden Abend on hat, die andere Seite aber nur 1000 (konstant) bekommt die 5000er Seite wohl eine Einloggsperre rein.
(Zahlen sind erfunden)
Wenn man das im Hinterkopf behält, sollte man besser nicht dort seinen Charakter erstellen, wo die eigene Fraktion schon DEUTLICH in Überzahl ist.....da riskiert man dann nicht spielen zu können.
2:1 ist nicht zwangsläufig deutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unterlegene Seit wird NICHT verstärkt, nur das hochleveln wird dann stark begünstigt. (Damit das T4 gleiche Spielerzahlen schneller erreichen kann)
Falls eine Seite ständig über die andere drüber rollt aufgrund von zB 4:1 Überzahl im T4, obwohl die Charakteranzahl nicht sooo weit auseinander driftet.


----------



## Mr. Lich (28. August 2008)

<--- wird ordnung spielen, nich weilers besser findet, sondern weil er dann viel mehr feinde haben wird, die er umhauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandis (28. August 2008)

Ordnung natürlich....

Warum?

- Wir sind weniger, und doch werden wir Standhalten
- Wir sind der Stoff aus denen Helden gemacht werden ^^
- Wir werden am Ende immer gewinnen
- Und... Ulthuan wird niemals fallen! (erst recht nich an den Dunkelelfenabschaum, die (mal wieder) sich die Zähne an uns ausbeißen werden!) 

Gruß
Arandis


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

Ichhabe keine Ahnung werde in der Beta alles antesten und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Scalptaker (29. August 2008)

Ich hab für "Zerstörung" gevotet. Der Sigmarpriester ist zwar interessant, aber als WH40k Spieler ist das Chaos einfach meine einzige Fantasy Alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pymonte (29. August 2008)

thema serverbevölkerung:

man wird nicht am einloggen gehindert (war letztens in einem buffed interview) sondern auf entsprechender Seite kann man keine Chars mehr erstellen. Das ist mit einem Cap geregelt. Also hat Ordnung 1500 Spieler und Zerstörung 5000 können die 'bösen' Jungz keine neuen Spieler bekommen. Es wird niemand am einloggen gehindert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (weil das wär echt mal hammer, wenn ich dann vllt Wochenlang nicht einloggen dürfte^^)

Mal schauen, im Endeffekt fluktuieren die Anzahl der Spielerschaften eh stark. Irgendwo wirds sich doch recht sinnvoll einpegeln.


----------



## Crutan (29. August 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe das meine Freundin danach noch mit mir schl..... ähm redet.
> 
> Wie auch immer ... WAAAAGH!




Machs wie ich, steck sie mit dem Spiel an^^ Hat bei WoW auch geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke solange man(n)´s nicht mit der Onlinezeit übertreibt, ist es schön gemeinsame Hobbys zuhaben.

BTT. Ich werd wohl auch Zerstörung spielen. Leider wurde bisher nicht allzuzviel von meiner bevorzugten Karriere gezeigt (Hexenkriegerin). Aber ich denke ich werd einfach mal von allen ein paar Level testen.


----------



## makkaal (29. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke solange man(n)´s nicht mit der Onlinezeit übertreibt, ist es schön gemeinsame Hobbys zuhaben.


Bei entsprechender liberaler Einstellung ist es auch ohne weiteres möglich, wenn man es *nicht* gemeinsam betreibt. Ich führe seit rund 2 Jahren eine Fernbeziehung, teilweise hab ich MMOs gespielt. Grundsätzliche Regel bei uns war: Während sie bei mir war, hab ich nicht gespielt. Sollte sie aber was zu tun haben (lernen, Freunde besuchen, TV) hat sie mich auch ganz entspannt mein Stündchen oder zwei zocken lassen.

Zum Thema:
Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, tendiere aber zur Zerstörung. Es ist schwierig für mich abzuschätzen, da beide Seiten mich klar reizen (was bei WoW bspw. nicht der Fall bei mir war). Aber da mir die Zwerge jetzt schon auf den Keks gehen und mir lediglich der White Lion ernsthaft zusagt, wird es wohl eher in Richtung Zelot/Black Orc gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (29. August 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Bei entsprechender liberaler Einstellung ist es auch ohne weiteres möglich, wenn man es *nicht* gemeinsam betreibt. Ich führe seit rund 2 Jahren eine Fernbeziehung, teilweise hab ich MMOs gespielt. Grundsätzliche Regel bei uns war: Während sie bei mir war, hab ich nicht gespielt. Sollte sie aber was zu tun haben (lernen, Freunde besuchen, TV) hat sie mich auch ganz entspannt mein Stündchen oder zwei zocken lassen.



Das wollte ich auch nicht ausschließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





XPray schrieb:


> Ich werde mich der Ordnung anschließen, ist eh ein bisschen unterbevölkert und ich lieb es dann mit meinem Feuerzauber der Zerstörung "Feuer" unterm Hintern zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du weißt ja was mit dem netten Herrn 2 sekunden später passiert^^

See you on the battleground!

Edith: Auf Warhammeralliance.com gabs auch ne Umfrage, allerdings Karrierenspezifisch.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=p2R...G1nvY1eLRbKlDcg - Hier das Ergebnis. Also scheint es sich doch recht gut die Waage zu halten.


----------

